# Need a small projects, bathroom shower re-tile contractor



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

our master bath shower needs to be re-tiled. Along the way one probably two walls will have to be replaced, backer board installed, and re-tilled. we also have a garden tub that will need to be re-tiled to match shower

need to be a licenced contractor


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoever you choose, Ask them some questions. 

What type of Vapor Barrier will they use? and How will they install it? 

What type of Shower Pan or Base will they use? and Who and How will intall it? 

I have built several of my own and I have found it hard to find someone that would do it completely right. There needs to be a system installed not just Hardy Board and Tile.Tile and Grout will allow water to seep through and over time can cause a large amount of damage to the surounding structure. 

I like *Schluter* for a Great Shower System. I have installed a dozen or so of these and found them to be as good as anything else I have seen.Schlutermembrane vapor barrier is Really Good Stuff, Not Cheap, but as secure as Fort Knox for containing water.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i have the best tile guys in the area. never had a call back on a shower.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the job MarkM- looking forward to getting started on the project.


----------



## greyoldchief (Oct 2, 2007)

Garbo:

Is that schluter Keri shower system available locally or does it have to be ordered online?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *greyoldchief (24/05/2010)*Garbo:
> 
> Is that schluter Keri shower system available locally or does it have to be ordered online?




Call Floor City on airport blvd- ask for Keith. He keeps quite a bit of Schluter products in stock, including ditra and Kerdi. He can even put your name on their list to attend local seminars/demos from a Schluter rep. Some products are great, some are overkill. I personally do not use it( unless requested), but different strokes for diff folks! 











heres a ceiling and a wall shot of a 4'x6'x10'shower at my house I just remodeled. 

-30 mil pan run up 1.5' of wall, doubled @ curb-5/8" permabase (vs 1/2"), joints alkali resistant mesh taped & thinset'd, no screws 1.5' up from floor so not to penetrate pan.-latex water proof/anti fracture membrane- hand tooled- 3 coats



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/donkeymule_2006/08_7A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k60/donkeymule_2006/10_9A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>









thats on the stuff you dont see. thats usually how we roll with ours unless customer requests otherwise. trust me by the time it ever did decide to leak it would be time to remodel anyway. (20+ yr.)

<br>went with big travertine in my shower with oceanside glass in custom 2'x4' shampoo niche and herringbone laid 3x6' tumbled limestone, forum member Kelly1 got me these awesome 13,000 grit polishing pads,-- polished up that trav so shiny you can shave in there with no mirror. Wouldnt even accept any sealer. Freggin awesome-- I had never seen anything like it, thanks Kelvin!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

There have been great advances in the epoxy grouts. I recently used A new one called pro color. Great product and installs well.


----------

